# did you estimate, what is the cost to run your SW tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did and it is more than 2K per year, including hydro and water for my 150G

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

sig said:


> I did and it is more than 2K per year, including hydro and water for my 150G


Your labor included?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I keep a tally going complete with a pie chart 

Cause Im a nerd and do it for home office expenses anyway.

Its actually a lot less than I had anticipated. 

I have yet to factor in Hydro and Water and imagine it won't add to much. My system only runs at 1.1 amps (Under daylight hours) and (.4 at night) and 2.6 (During the day hours) when the heater kicks on every 3-4 hours.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

First rule of fish keeping, is; we don't talk about prices?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

J_T said:


> First rule of fish keeping, is; we don't talk about prices?


It's hard when the "boss" asks what that Scoly cost. Or when did we get the new acans... She's learned to much over the years !


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RR37 said:


> It's hard when the "boss" asks what that Scoly cost. Or when did we get the new acans... She's learned to much over the years !


Second rule of fish keeping "$20 in the classifides"

LOL


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ that only works with the car parts... 

However she recently asked what it will cost for digital management for the bags. She's learning to much there too... 

Rule #3 duct tape over my mouth unless eating.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

"I got it used for dirt cheap on the fishie forum"! Blink, blink... The hubby just shakes his head. In his defence the fish addiction is still far cheaper than keeping my two horses at a facility. 😏 He's given up.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

J_T said:


> Second rule of fish keeping "$20 in the classifides"
> 
> LOL


Or you got in a trade...


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> Second rule of fish keeping "$20 in the classifides"
> 
> LOL


So true! Until she went with me to the LFS and realized how much some of the equipment we already own cost --hey she watched me unbox them I didn't have any choice


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm lucky, hubby doesn't ask prices. And even if he did if I start adding up the costs of dirt biking, snowmobiling, the 'stang, the race car... Damn my tanks are looking cheap!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

It's really hard to believe $2000 a yr. how much water are you using on the tank and how much electricity are you using? 

I'm just about to get into saltwater but hearing 2k a year is quite frightening.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

It all relative really, how large your tank is = how much saltwater you need, automation, dosing, larger sump = larger pump, etc. and the list goes on.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> It's really hard to believe $2000 a yr. how much water are you using on the tank and how much electricity are you using?
> 
> I'm just about to get into saltwater but hearing 2k a year is quite frightening.


As mentioned, relative to tank size.

Some will only cost roughly a 200G box of salt and bulbs. $300 + Hydro and Water. Perhaps a membrane and a few pre filters etc. If you WANT to spend money there will always be places to burn it. But its not always necessary.

But a monster tank, pff. Who cares, you're already not worried about $ if you've got one in the first place. Like complaining about the economy you get in your F430, etc.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

damsel_den said:


> I'm lucky, hubby doesn't ask prices. And even if he did if I start adding up the costs of dirt biking, snowmobiling, the 'stang, the race car... Damn my tanks are looking cheap!


YES. ^ Quoted for awesome factor.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love it when Hubby gets a speeding ticket or like last week a no seatbelt ticket. Here comes a new coral lol.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm just astonished by how much electricity costs add up. I suppose i never thought about it before, just calculated the electric costs for the year, and i'm already in 1k. 

i suppose i'm lucky because i got a few barrels of water, aquarium salt and lighting given to me so i didn't have to include that in my costs for the year. Though i'm sure that'll come into the calculations eventually. 

I'm going to unplug my clock before i go to sleep from now on


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> I'm just astonished by how much electricity costs add up. I suppose i never thought about it before, just calculated the electric costs for the year, and i'm already in 1k.
> 
> i suppose i'm lucky because i got a few barrels of water, aquarium salt and lighting given to me so i didn't have to include that in my costs for the year. Though i'm sure that'll come into the calculations eventually.
> 
> I'm going to unplug my clock before i go to sleep from now on


How big is the tank, Im curious


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

it's only a 50 gallon tank with a sump that's 20 gallons


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> it's only a 50 gallon tank with a sump that's 20 gallons


$1000 in hydro alone ?

I'd check your math on that one. $83 per month for a 50G seems crazy compared to the $10 (Give or take) it should cost.

Did you calculate in KW or W ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thinkshane said:


> I'm just astonished by how much electricity costs add up. I suppose i never thought about it before, just calculated the electric costs for the year, and i'm already in 1k.
> 
> i suppose i'm lucky because i got a few barrels of water, aquarium salt and lighting given to me so i didn't have to include that in my costs for the year. Though i'm sure that'll come into the calculations eventually.
> 
> I'm going to unplug my clock before i go to sleep from now on


something wrong with your math. My 200G total system consumes ~ 1.5 KW/H

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If i knew the cost to run my tank a year, I would shut it down.

Not to mention the cost of upgrades every year.

Jeez I just spent 300$ at BRS


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, i did it on excel this time and got $$455.88 this time for the year. 
seems a lot more reasonable though still expensive lol. This hobby is also teaching me how to calculate my electricity usage, it's so awesome. 

i'll attach the excel file to this reply


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

That still seems really steep ! Looks like you calculated your total with your heater ON 24/7 which it should't be. Its likely on less than an hour a day. 

What are your total 12 hour W used and what are your 24 hour W used ?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

OH WAIT! i see what i did wrong. 

There's a delivery charge included in the total by the ontario energy board . so i added each item, i added the delivery cost 3 times. i'll recalculate


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

The total for a month, including delivery, regulatory, debt retirement, and tax charges for hydro is 24.31 and for the year 291.68 and the total charge per day is 0.81. the total for the month not including those charges is only 5.23 per month. for a year it would be 62.76 and for the day 0.17.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's better


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RR37 said:


> That's better


I agree, and I think we need some permanent black marker over those numbers before our wives see them, and dont finish reading!

Seriously, most people don't read the whole thread before posting. I would go back, and add a disclaimer to keep reading, real numbers to follow or something.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

J_T said:


> I agree, and I think we need some permanent black marker over those numbers before our wives see them, and dont finish reading!
> 
> Seriously, most people don't read the whole thread before posting. I would go back, and add a disclaimer to keep reading, real numbers to follow or something.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


My thoughts exactly LOL, I had to make my wife keep reading to prove its not that bad.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

So you're saying that now she's fine and in no way she will kick you out ?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't pay the bills, but hubby would say something if it was crazy high (he's pretty ...okay VERY cheap  ) so I figure it's not that bad.


----------

